# Keeping the Flies off Mare and Foal



## Escada2004 (7 June 2016)

My mare is ultra sensitive with flies and usually has a fly rug on, however she is due to foal any day now so obviously cant be wearing a fly rug! Does anyone have any tips how to keep the flies off them? Are there any fly sprays that work but are safe for a mare with foal at foot? This will be my first foal so ive never had to deal with this before, they will also be on livery on a small stud and out in the day and in at night as the stud owner doesnt like them out over night so swapping round isnt really an option :-/


----------



## dollyanna (7 June 2016)

Biteback's new Biff spray may be safe - email them and ask if you get no better options.


----------



## Escada2004 (7 June 2016)

dollyanna said:



			Biteback's new Biff spray may be safe - email them and ask if you get no better options.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, i will send them an email now


----------



## abbieandfiona (7 June 2016)

Boett rugs are safe to foal in and do not interfere with feeding. Mines given birth 3 times with this rug.


----------

